# Financial Declaration



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

What are the "assets" or any types of funds one can list/show in financial declaration when applying for state (ACT) nomination?

Can we show house, cars, jewellery etc or just funds un bank?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Financial capacity: 

 The main applicant must have at least A$20,000 in transferable assets, with A$10,000
for each additional dependent family member, to assist with successful settlement and
employment search in Canberra. Supporting financial evidence, in the name of the
applicant/spouse, must be provided, including:

 Bank statements for the last three months immediately before applying for
nomination.

 term deposits/investments/share portfolio/ provident funds etc

 The following assets will not be considered ‘transferable’:

 funds held in another persons name (except spouse);

 fixed/immovable assets like property or land;

 jewellery, house hold items, cars or motor cycles;

 cash in hand; and

 life insurance policy.

 If you are not able to provide documentary evidence that you have the transferable assets
required above, you must:

 provide a statement justifying how you will support yourself and any dependents for the
first six (6) months following arrival while settling into Canberra and finding
employment;

 provide evidence of any fixed assets (and proof of equity). If the plan is to sell the
asset before moving to Canberra, explain what will happen if you are unable to sell
the asset e.g. how you will fund your travel and settlement.

 include evidence of research into the cost of living in Canberra, with an estimated
budget e.g. accommodation, transport, electricity, gas and food etc.

Non-cash assets such as property and shares are not acceptable sources of income. However, non-cash assets may be liquidated or used as collateral on a loan, if they are provided by an acceptable source.

Refer this link: Financial Declaration

Good Luck and All the best.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

This might have been valid in the past but as I see current form for "Declaration of Financial Capacity"; it has a table which has section to fill in for Cash/Bank Savings; Net value of Property, Net value of other investments, Other assets. It does NOT talk about $20,000 or any other guidelines for Subclass 190.

Is there any latest official document that instructs such regulations?




MaddyOZ said:


> Financial capacity:
> 
>  The main applicant must have at least A$20,000 in transferable assets, with A$10,000
> for each additional dependent family member, to assist with successful settlement and
> ...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> This might have been valid in the past but as I see current form for "Declaration of Financial Capacity"; it has a table which has section to fill in for Cash/Bank Savings; Net value of Property, Net value of other investments, Other assets. It does NOT talk about $20,000 or any other guidelines for Subclass 190.
> 
> Is there any latest official document that instructs such regulations?


Where you have observed these information? Little bit confused about Financial Declaration.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Skilled Nomination Guidelines for subclass 190... Attachment B



mithu93ku said:


> Where you have observed these information? Little bit confused about Financial Declaration.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey guys, any update on this. This is another frequently asked question however, I haven't come across any post that answers this.


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> Skilled Nomination Guidelines for subclass 190... Attachment B


Hi,

My migrate agent has asked me to complete the financial declaration so it would be really useful to see this information. Unfortunately I'm a bit short on time at the mo (toddler demanding dinner!) but just had a quick look on the skills select page and couldn't find the before mentioned attachment. Do you have a link to it? 

Thanks for your help in advance,
Rebecca


----------

